# Need money and want to help me get a new bike?



## mjolner80 (Nov 18, 2010)

I know this is a really strange request but is there anyone in San Diego willing to pickup a bike and ship it to me? I am attempting to work out a trade in deal with Nytro and my first choice bike is only available for "in store pickup". 

Please let me know if you are interested. I would be able to pay a "handling" fee.

Also, wouldn't it be great to know you helped out another cycling enthusiast with his gear-head dreams? 

I'm not crazy, well, I don't think I am. . .


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Sent you a PM.


----------

